# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Liste droulante : onchange="submit();"

## zabuze

Bonjour.
J'ai 2 listes : une fois la premire slectionne, donne un rsultat dans ma seconde. 
Le problme est que ma 1ere liste d'affiche, mais une fois slectionne, celui ci s'efface.
J'ai bien le rsultat correspondant dans la second.
Pourriez vous m'indiquer le chemin de la solution ! merci.



```

```

----------


## othmane126

Tu peux expliquer un peu plus s'il te plait car je n'ai pas bien compris ton problme!!ok

----------


## zabuze

Bonjour.

Dans la liste "club", s'affiche le choix.
Une fois ce choix slectionn, une nouvelle liste "site" s'affiche.

Le problme est que la slection de "club" disparat une fois la requete effectue !

Est-ce grave ? que dois-je corriger ? Merci

----------


## othmane126

Essai ce code, j'espre que a marche. 


```

```

----------


## zabuze

Bonjour  toi.

La solution que tu me prsentes me donne le mme rsultat, sauf que la liste 'site' n'apparait pas  l'initialisation de la page.

----------


## othmane126

Bonjour, J'espre que cette fois a va marcher!!! ::roll::  


```

```

Bon courage. ::):

----------


## zabuze

Bonjour.

C'est pareil... mme rsultat !

Dans mon code, la vrification des diffrents champs (entres autres les champs 'club' et 'site'), se fait  la valildation du formulaire 

```
 <form method="post" action="feuille_air_dp_verif.php">
```

On m'aurait orient vers le 

```
 echo'<option selected="selected"></option>';
```

.

Je ne sais pas laquelle, et comment agencer une de ces lilgnes pour rcuprer la valeur de 'club' !

----------


## othmane126

Bonjour, je ne savais pas que tu voulais envoyer tes donne  une autre page.Bon j'espre qu'avec ce script a marchera.


```

```

----------


## zabuze

Bonyour.

Merci pour ton coup de main

Mais je n'ai pas d'action suite au choix dans la liste 'club' !

Et la liste 'site' n'est pas visible  l'initialisation du formulaire !

Dcor : ces 2 listes se trouvent dans un grand formulaire, mais ne dirigent pas vers une autre page. C'est une fois tous les champs replis (feuille_air_dp_verif.php) ,et  y compris ces 2 listes, que les donnes sont enregistres dans une table.

Je te joints la page complte et un pdf

Merci encore

----------


## othmane126

Bonjour, j'espre que a va macher. En tout cas a a march chez moi. Bonne chance. :;):

----------


## zabuze

Merci bien super merci super

J'ai pur un peu et a fonctionne aussi... mais lors de la slection de 'club', et une fois la requte 'site' effectue, le choix de 'club' est inscrit 2 fois dans la liste ?

Je sens qu'on est pas loin ! ::):  

encore merci.



```

```

----------


## othmane126

Bonjour, 
J'ai oubli de supprimer quelques trucs ::aie::   ::aie::  .Mais j'ai corrig le code. ::D:  Et Il vaut mieux que tu  copies tout ok. Et si a ne fonctionne pas tu me fais signe. All ciao

----------


## zabuze

Merci beaucoup.

Ce que tu m'as fourni, a fait progresser et la solution a t trouv :

Voii si dessous le code ...

et Merci encore... ::king::  

Certainement  une prochaine, le site en construction n'en est pas  son extrmit !
Je pense aussi qu'un site n'est jamais terminer... il y a toujours quelque chose  amliorer !



```

```

----------

